# Silence of the Hogs



## zilla (Aug 3, 2009)

September 5th & 6th.......Be there! 

http://www.tgcbca.org/calendar.htm


----------



## Finney (Aug 4, 2009)

Man, I haven't thought about Pearl beer in ages.....


----------



## zilla (Aug 5, 2009)

There is a reason for that! :vom: The Brewery sold the Pearl name to Pabst and the Historic Buildings have become another entity with limited rights to the name.  The building itself is being remade. High end boutique condos and specialty shops, CIA San Antonio is building a new facility there, it has wedding venues, fine dinning, conference center ect.....  It's part of the new Riverwalk North expansion. It's a very nice project.

Our cookoff is going to be really nice.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 15, 2009)

the above links are SPAM, don't click them.


----------

